# [UPDATED] Rules for posting VPS Offers



## MannDude

Howdy VPS providers, welcome to the VPS Offers forum! We hope that this section will become a hot spot for those seeking VPS deals that drive traffic and sales to your site.

*You may be eager to get your offer posted, however the following should be noted:*


All offers require a moderator approval before being posted. Your offer *must* follow the guidelines listed below. Any discrepancy in your offer will delay it's ability to be seen by the public until it has been fixed and conforms with the guidelines/rules listed below.





While we are appreciative that you wish to post your offer here, we do have rules in place so that we post only quality offers from trustworthy vendors. Due to this, not all offers may be eligible to be posted.

*Criteria for submitted offers:*


*Submitter must have at least 25 posts before submission can become active.*

Company *must* have valid WhoIS information publicly available and can not have private WhoIS enabled. _(Any new offers as of July 28th, 2013 will be checked for this and will not be posted regardless if they were posted in the past)_
Submissions by representative of companies only, no affiliate links.
*No free VPS Offers.*
*Formatting guidelines for all submitted offers:*


Title of post must include company name and must be descriptive of the offer.
Offers *must* include the *datacenter*(s) available for the offer
Offers *must* include the ACTUAL location (city) of the datacenter provinding the services available and not be misleading. Ex: *New York = New York City.* If you are in Buffalo, say 'Buffalo', not New York.
Offer *must* include a small description of the company and of the plan details. Don't just list plans, tell us about your company.
*Only one offer per every seven days may be posted!*

*You must also have at least 5 non-offer related posts between offers!* (Ex: You post an offer on the 7th, and on the 14th you return to post a new offer. If you have not participated on the forum that previous week, your offer will not be approved)

The guidelines and criteria listed above will help create a quality offers section that we hope our visitors will enjoy and one that we hope brings traffic and sales to the providers who submit them.


----------



## blergh

What about offers for say.. domains or services?


----------



## MannDude

blergh said:


> What about offers for say.. domains or services?


Good question. I do intend to add these, but as a new community I didn't want to have too many empty forums. I feel that things will pick up soon, and I'll likely add them soon.

Welcome to vpsBoard too blergh! Glad to see you here. Things will certainly be picking up soon.


----------



## D. Strout

Also, what about a forum for RFPs or RFQs by users? And what about users with individual VPSes they want to sell off?


----------



## SeriesN

I agree with Strout, I request or quote section for consumers would be nice.


----------



## MannDude

Do you think this is something that should be implemented now?

I was afraid of having too many forums from the start, as that looks bad as they sit empty.


----------



## SeriesN

1 for providers, 1 for uses, sounds good enough.


----------



## JDiggity

How about an announcemnt forum

and

Downtime report forum


----------



## Nick

24khost said:


> How about an announcemnt forum
> 
> and
> 
> Downtime report forum



At this time, these kinds of posts would belong in the "Industry News" section for issues having a large impact while smaller issues will belong just fine in the "General VPS Talk" section. We hope to introduce new sections in the near future once the existing sections have become more populated.


----------



## blergh

I would assume having a downtime-subforum could work, but it would probably just be like WHT with "OMG OMG HALP!!"-posts.


----------



## mikho

Perhaps the downtime section should be more directed to providers announcing planned downtime?

and posting RFO for the unplanned downtime.

I don't really like that every user should start posting about providers downtime, it will only turn into speculation and then we are were we don't wan't to be.


----------



## Shigawire

YIHAAA! No 7$ bullshit 

Maybe the market can recover and the price <-> value ratio will be okay again some day.


----------



## BradND

Any price limits? I couldn't see any?


----------



## Nick

BradND said:


> Any price limits? I couldn't see any?


No. All prices are a go.


----------



## AnthonySmith

Nick said:


> No. All prices are a go.


Nice one, I think that is one of the main things that stopped LET/B from evolving, hardware changed, IP crisis Hit hard for many, Advertising costs on LEB/T went up by 300% but the $7 limit stayed in place which essentially started the ridiculous Ram race.


----------



## Shigawire

AnthonySmith said:


> which essentially started the ridiculous Ram race.


This.

Maybe we can have quality over quantity a little more, now.


----------



## JDiggity

Question who will be the first to post an offer?


----------



## rm_

Nick said:


> No. All prices are a go.


Not seeing how this is going to be any better than the WHT offer cesspool then.


----------



## perennate

rm_ said:


> Not seeing how this is going to be any better than the WHT offer cesspool then.


It's different because no one will post any offers.


----------



## shovenose

24khost said:


> Question who will be the first to post an offer?


I just submitted one.


----------



## AnthonySmith

rm_ said:


> Not seeing how this is going to be any better than the WHT offer cesspool then.


 

Because they have to be approved?


----------



## rm_

AnthonySmith said:


> Because they have to be approved?


1) by another provider (URPad) affiliated person? Yes sounds like a solid idea right there.

2) Any offers that the WHT admins would disapprove of, swiftly get deleted anyway, so it's not a difference/advantage.

P.S.: Just noticed that the first offer on this board has already been posted, and it's from SHOVEHOST. I think this is just priceless, and even symbolic in its own way.


----------



## Patrick

rm_ said:


> 1) by another provider (URPad) affiliated person? Yes sounds like a solid idea right there.
> 
> 2) Any offers that the WHT admins would disapprove of, swiftly get deleted anyway, so it's not a difference/advantage.


MannDude is leaving URPad at the end of the month, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## MannDude

rm_ said:


> 1) by another provider (URPad) affiliated person? Yes sounds like a solid idea right there.
> 
> 2) Any offers that the WHT admins would disapprove of, swiftly get deleted anyway, so it's not a difference/advantage.
> 
> P.S.: Just noticed that the first offer on this board has already been posted, and it's from SHOVEHOST. I think this is just priceless, and even symbolic in its own way.





Patrick said:


> MannDude is leaving URPad at the end of the month, correct me if I'm wrong



The new company that owns it is great, they've made me a great offer to stay but unfortunately for me it requires to relocate to their head office in Houston, TX. I'm quite comfortable where I am, not a fan of cities, and don't really wish to relocate. They needed my answer today and I declined. Essentially, my two week notice has been placed.

Either way, this place would have never been used to promote any brand unfairly, nor to censor negativity related to any brand.


----------



## shovenose

am I blind or is my offer gone?


----------



## Nick

shovenose said:


> am I blind or is my offer gone?


It's been hidden. Please PM either MannDude or myself with the state your business is registered in and the business name.


----------



## Asama

A request section would be nice for all "Looking for VPS" posts which appear and grow sooner or later.


----------



## notFound

It was on IRC that this has been updated, I don't see any differences though, at least nothing major or am I blind?


----------



## MannDude

Infinity said:


> It was on IRC that this has been updated, I don't see any differences though, at least nothing major or am I blind?


Basically there is now a new post requirement, 25 instead of 10. I made it more clear by using *bold words* and underlined text what will be enforced now.

Things were lax before, tightening down a bit so we can have more quality offers.

Noteable changes are the requirement to post the DATACENTER your services are offered from as well as the _actual_ location of the datacenter. For example, people say: "Chicago, Denver, Seattle, and *New York*", but typically their 'New York' is Buffalo, and not NYC. We want providers to be more honest about their actual physical location, so we now require the actual CITY to be used in the description.

All offers will now be enforced and required to have a short write-up about the company. Not just a copy/paste of their WHT offer/links and nothing else. Tell us about your company!

No free VPS offers, that's a new rule. Free VPS betas/trials are okay from Verified Providers.

Must have Public WhoIS information. Was mentioned before but not heavily checked. Will be checked more now.

Providers must be active on the forum. If you just come here once a week and post an offer and leave, your offer won't be approved. You need to be active by having at least 5 non-offer related posts each week.

Hoping this will increase the quality of offers, prevent bad ones from appearing, and encourage providers who benefit from having their services shown here to be active on the forum they use to solicit their business.


----------



## kunnu

bad rules ;(

- why disable whois when you can see company details/address on website?

- Any help regarding whois issue? (You can see my company address/etc in google or on govt. website)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

kunnu said:


> bad rules ;(
> 
> why disable whois when you can see company details/address on website?


Another way of ensuring said details are legitimate.  Also, have you seen most of the summer hosts that pop up?  You're lucky to get a licensed WHMCS install out of them, let alone a website not just blatantly ripped from someone else or a free HTML template with stolen graphics.


----------



## kunnu

5 Post between offers?

Means need to post a 5 reply to offers thread?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

No, it means you actually need to partake in the community, and not just make casual/fluff posts (such as your "who needs privacy" post in another thread) in order to boost post count.  If all you want to do it advertise, I'd suggest WHT.


----------



## kunnu

Means I am elegible to post a offer but can't post without disabling whois ;(

Thanks


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Hello there!
 
Basically what *Aldryic C'boas* said is true!  Our 5 post rule is to encourage providers to participate in the community.  Our main focus is to create a community where people help each other, and to help our providers who participate in our community we provide them an opportunity to advertise their services.  This is why we have our rules in place and has been helpful in decreasing the number of "summerhost" offers (seriously, for a while we had a ton of new offers coming in from 0 post accounts).  

In terms of your whois, we do require public whois as another barrier for summerhosts.  It goes with the philosophy that "Providers should stand by your products" and also helps people know who they're working with.  

Anyways if you have any other questions you're more than welcome to ask us.


----------



## Hannan

Is it free trial offers allowed?


----------



## peterw

kunnu said:


> bad rules ;(
> 
> - why disable whois when you can see company details/address on website?
> 
> - Any help regarding whois issue? (You can see my company address/etc in google or on govt. website)



If every information is published and the domain is registered under your LCC. Then what benefit do you get from private whois?
You don't want to post anything useful? It is a burden to write something. It's fine, you do not have to. No posts and no offers at all.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John

Hannan said:


> Is it free trial offers allowed?





MannDude said:


> No free VPS offers, that's a new rule. Free VPS betas/trials are okay from Verified Providers.


'nuff said.


----------

